# عطل كهربائي في جهاز كرسي الاسنان (سيرونا)



## ابو ايه (18 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ابدء الكلام وانا اسف جدا لقلة الكتابه بسبب المرض والوضع الامني السيء جدا في الانبار00اخواني المهندسين ومستخدمي جهاز السيرونا من الاخوه الاطباء هناك عطل كهربائي في هذا الجهاز الا وهو عطل التري (tray leed ) اي عطل التورباين والاسكيلر والهاند بيس والايريل سرنج 0 وايضا عطل الشاشه الالكترونيه (D.S)وعطل مصباح الاناره 0العطل هوه الفاصم لا غيره ولكن المكان الموجود به هذا الجزء شائك بعض الشيء حيث انه موجود في البدايه السفلى لمقدمة الجهاز0 اي في مقدمة القاعده هناك غطاء بلاستيكي يمكن فتحه عن طريق الكبس اي استخدام مفك عدل ووضعه في الزاويه اليمنى ورفع الغطاء ويتطلب بعض القوه وعند رفع الغطاء يوجد لوك على شكل مفك بلاستيكي نقوم بفتحه نجد في كل غطاء بلاستيكي فيوز وهي اثنان الاول هو للبورد الرئيسي وعند تلفه يتم ايقاف الجهاز بالكامل اما الثاني يعطل التري يمكن استبداله وتعود المياه على مجاريها000


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ العزيز ابو أية المحترم .

تحية طيبة .

جهود تشكر عليها وكان الله بعونك .

يبدو لي انك بدأت تتخصص بجهاز الأسنان سيرونا سيمنس وحتمأ لديك كتالوكه ويكون افضل لأعضاء

الملتقى ان تدعم الموضوع بالصور والمخططات ليتسنى للجميع فهمه بالكامل .

لكني فهمت من موضوعك ان هناك مجموعة فواصم عند انصهارها يتعطل المصدر المربوط عليه .

تحية لك ولي قليلأ اتوافقني الرأي .

البغدادي


----------



## محمد العصا (19 أغسطس 2006)

تحية طيبه للاخ ابو ايه وعافاكم الله من مرضكم وارجو تزويدي ب service manual لهذا الجهاز او اي جهاز يخص الاسنان حتى يتسنى لي فهمه والعمل به وبارك الله فيك اتمنى ان تساعدني وانت وبقية اعضاء الملتقى وشكرا للجميع


----------



## مهموم اليمن (19 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله 
اضافة الى معلوماتكم 
جهاز سىرونا جهاز المانى الصنع وقد قمت بتركيب بعضا من اجزائه ويبدوا انه معقّد التركيب مقارنة ببقيّة الاجهزة الاخرى 
اخوكم /عبد الله


----------



## أبو عابد عبدالله (14 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخ المهندس الفاضل أبو اية:
ممكن تدلني على العدة المناسبة لإصلاح أجهزة الأسنان.
الله يجزيك الخير.


----------



## dentomarq (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*مشكور*

السلام عليكم 
الاخ ابو اية مشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة
اسال الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك 
كما ادعو الله ان لا يعطل جهاز الاسنان سيرونا تبع مركز حي المعلمين الصحي 
وان يوفقكم الله لما هو خير وفلاح لهذه البلدة الطيبة 
:63: :68: 
:14:


----------



## ابو ايه (6 يناير 2007)

مشكور د/ عمر الهيتي


----------



## مهندس نورس (6 يناير 2007)

اخي ابو اية هذه معلومة عامة الجميع يعرفهأ وانت لم تأتي بشئ جديد .

كل جهاز عندما يحترق الفاصم الكهربائي او يعطب يتعطل الجهاز برمته .

اليس كذلك يا اخوان .:3:


----------



## ابو ايه (7 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخ نورس بس هيه معلومه


----------



## غضنفر (14 مارس 2007)

مشكور كثيرا جدا يا ابو اية


----------



## م المصري (14 مارس 2007)

تحياتي يا ابو آيه علي المعلومات الجميله 

اخوك ابو آيوي (أيه ايضا)


----------



## عقيل التقني (22 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم اخواني اني اعمل تقني اجهزة طبية وواجهت عدت مشاكل في الجهاز من الكرسي الى السكر وحللتها بفضل الله تعالى واني بخدمتكم جميعآآآ واود ان اكون اخ لكم جميعآآآآ واود ان اساعد الجميع والاخ البغدادي الذي انا ممنون منة ومن جهودة وهذا *****ي لمن يريد السوال او اي مشكلة تواجه[email protected]_salh1982***********


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 يونيو 2007)

الأخ عقيل .

اهلأ وسهلأ ومرحبأ بك .
ويسعدنا انضمامك معنا متمنين من الباري عز وجل ان تكون صديقا دائما لنا .

كما يشرفننا ان تطرح ما لديك من خبرة تجدها ذات منفعة في هذا المجال بموضوع جديد ومستقل لتكون 

خبرة اضافية لما يتمتع بها اخواننا الأخرين .

ومن الله التوفيق .


البغدادي


----------



## هشام مبارك (20 يوليو 2007)

الأخ أبو أيه
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك وأدعو الله أن يعم الأمن والأمان في الأنبار وكل بلاد و دول العالم
مشكور جدا علي تلك المعلومات المفيدة
أما الأغ عبد الله من اليمن فأنا ركبت وحدات أسنان سيرونا وهي ليست صعبه بل لأعتبرها من الأجهزه الممتازه:56:


----------



## ابو ايه (15 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورين اخواني على المرور ولكم مني انشاء الله كل جديد 
شكرا جزيلا اخ هشام مبارك


----------



## غريب النفيعي (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*هلا وغلا ومرحبتين*

الاخ ابو ايه جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا الطرح الجميل 

وعندي تعليق بسيط بخصوص رد الاخ المهندس نورس 

ابو ايه لم ياتي بشي جديد هذا خطاء 

اذا كانت هذه المعلومه قديمة لديك فانا مهندس مبتدئ في هندسة الاسنان 

فهذه المعلومه مفيدة لي وللكثير امثالي 

اشكرك كل الشكر اخ ابو ايه

.


----------



## غيث طارق (15 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ ابو ايه المحترم
تحية طيبة
انا مهندس غيث من مستشفى تكريت العام لدينا عشرة اجهزة سيرونا عاطلة ونود ان نستفاد من خبراتكم في هذا المجال فهل لديكم الاستعداد للتعاون معنا بهذا الخصوص وسنكون شاكرين لو تكرمتم بالموافقة خدمتا لاهالي المنطقة الذين يعانون الامرين من مراجعات العيادات الخاصة وانتم اعلم بالحال
ونشكركم على هذه المعلومات القيمة
وانشاء الله تستمرون علىهذا العطاء المتميز


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 أكتوبر 2007)

الأخ غيث طارق .

تحية طيبة.

نحن على استعداد تام للتعاون ,

اذكر الأعطال وانا سوف اعطيك الحلول لأصلاحها واحد يلي الأخر .

انا معك بأذن صاغية .

والله الموفق .

البغدادي


----------



## tigersking007 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## غيث طارق (18 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحية طيبة الى الاخ شكري
اشكرك الشكر الجزيل على استعدادك للتعاون معنا وساكتب لك العطلات اولا باول
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## غيث طارق (2 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكمورحمة الله وبركاته
اسفعلى تاخري وذلك لانشغالي بجهاز اخر هو جهاز التخدير نوع تيما
بالنسبة لعطلات الكراسي السيرونة فهي
1. تلف الاسلاك والصوندات المطاطية بسبب تعرضها لاكل الجرذان
وليس لدينا السيرفس منوال لاعادة تسليكها
2.عطل منظومة الماء وانقطاعها عن التري 
3.البرمجة الخاصة بالجهاز غير مضبوطة
4. الهاندبيس تعمل لفترة محددة وتتوقف ويحتاج الطبيب الى اعادتها الى التري ورفعها من جديد 
وننتظر اجاباتكم بفارغ الصبر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ غيث طارق .

بما ان لديكم فئران في مركز صحي او طبي انصحكم بما يلي .

1- اما القضاء على الفئران التي تكون مصدر قلق على صحة الأنسان اولا والأجهزة والمعدات ثانيا .

2- او تركها تعبث وتمرح داخل المركز الصحي حالها حال الفئران الكبيرة التي تنهش وتفتك بالناس.

ولي رجعة على الموضوع .



البغدادي:55:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 نوفمبر 2007)

نسخة مكررة سهوا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم .

اما فيما يخص السؤال الثاني عن انقطاع الماء .

هناك عدة اسباب .

1- عدم وجود ماء في الخزان ؟

2- عطل الصمام الكهربائي .

3- عدم وجود ضغط هواء كافي مسلط على الخزان لدفعه الى التري او القبيضة .

4- وجود تسريب في التوصيلات الماء او الهواء .

5- عطل في دواسة القدم بحيث لا تعطي اوامر او اشارة .

6- خلل في ريلي .

اما السؤال الثالث حول البرمجة وضح اكثر ماذا تقصد بذلك .

واخيرا السؤال الخامس .

السبب يرجع الى عدم وجود هواء كافي للتشغيل تحرى على تغذية ضغط الهواء .

ولربما يكون سببها الفئران ( التوصيلات سائبة) .

اما المانول سرفس اتصل بدائرة صحة بغداد / الكرخ واطلب مسؤول قسم ورشة الأسنان 

لديهم نسخة منه .

على فكرة المختص هو الوحيد الذي يكتشف الاعطال بسرعة متناهية .

تحياتي .

البغدادي


----------



## عقيل التقني (7 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز واستاذي العزيز محمد شكري 
اود مساعدتكم وبكل طاقاتي واني سوف اجلب لك السيرفس منول للسيرونا 
ويمكن ان اعرض خدماتي عليكم لوجه الله الكريم وللحالة الانسانية 
علمآ اني من الاشخاص الذين يعتمد عليهم وانا رئيس فريق تخصصي لصيانة ونصب وتصليح الاجهزة وانا حاضر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 ديسمبر 2007)

عقيل التقني قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي العزيز واستاذي العزيز محمد شكري
> اود مساعدتكم وبكل طاقاتي واني سوف اجلب لك السيرفس منول للسيرونا
> ويمكن ان اعرض خدماتي عليكم لوجه الله الكريم وللحالة الانسانية
> علمآ اني من الاشخاص الذين يعتمد عليهم وانا رئيس فريق تخصصي لصيانة ونصب وتصليح الاجهزة وانا حاضر



الأخ عقيل .

تحية طيبة .

نرحب بك واهلأ وسهلأ في قسم الهندسة الطيبة :7: .

وشكرا جزيلا على عرض خدماتك ومشاركتك الفاعلة في القسم :75: .

ونرحب بأي عربي غيور في سبيل نشر العلم والمعرفة وابداء المساعدة لمن يحتاجها :18: .

والأجر والثواب للجميع .

البغدادي:56:


----------



## mtc.eng (11 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا ابو اية على المعلومة الرائعة وسوف اقوم بالعمل بها لاني قد مررت بهذه الحالة ولم اجد لها حل شكرا جزيلا مرة ثانية وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس احمد مدحت (12 فبراير 2008)

أخ شكري نوري حقيقي ربنا ينور طريقك للجنة


----------



## mtc.eng (13 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخ شكري على موضوعك ولكني لم اجد المكان لهذا الفاصم ارجو بيان موقعه بالضبط مع الخططات او صور واكون شاكر لك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 فبراير 2008)

سابحث عن مخطط لجهاز سيرونا واوضح مكان الفاصم بالتحديد .

صورة واحدة تعبر عن الف كلمة .

تحياتي 

البغدادي


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (15 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندسة تمارا (15 فبراير 2008)

سلامتك وما على قلبك شر . شكرا" كتير على المعلومات يلي عم تفيدنا فيها . أنا عم ادرس هندسة طبية وماني عرفانة تماما" الأجهزة اللي لازم ادرسها أكتر، بس بعد ما قرأت معلوماتك بلشت فكر بأجهزة الأسنان . ياريت لاقي منك دعم معنوي إنو ممكن تساعدني بعدين إذا سألتك عن هالموضوع.


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

معلومات اكثر من رائعة


----------



## كامل جرجيس (16 مايو 2009)

*اجهزة الأسنان -سيرونا -سمنس*

نصبت 5 اجهزه عام2002 في دائرة صحة المثنى .الكتلوكات موجوده ولكن كيف يتم ايصالها وهى غير متوفره على شكل software. مهندس/كامل جرجيس/صحة المثنى


----------



## ابو ايه (18 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا استاذه تماره وانا حاضر لاي معلومات وشكرا للمشاعر الرقيقه


----------



## ابو العريف (26 مايو 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
عندي مشكلة في كرسي الاسنان من نوع maxpert فهل لديكم اية معلوملت عن هذا الكرسي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
العطل هو:عندما يكون الجهاز مطفي ومجرى الهواء مفتوح من ضاغطة الهواء جميع ال handpicesتعمل في وقت واحد
وعند ايصال الجهز بالكهرباء ايضا يبقى الحال على ماهو عليه
ارجو المساعدة
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## ابو ايه (26 مايو 2009)

اخي العزيز ابو عريف هناك احتمالان الاول :- هوه ان جهازك تصنيع محلي اي الفالفات من نوع هوائي وهذا غير مرتبط بالدئره الكهربائيه 
اما الاحتمال الثاني هو عطل فالف الهواء ويكون مربوط على مدخل الهواء للجهاز اذا كان جهازك كهربائي فقط استبدل فالف الهواء وترتاح انشاء الله 0

المهندس الهيتي 
تقبل مني فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## ابو العريف (26 مايو 2009)

جُزيت خيراً وزوجتَ بكراً وانجبت عشراً
مع تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## anisbiomed (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد*

*مشكووووووووووور 
تحياتي
*​


----------



## bsmkadim (10 يونيو 2010)

الاخ ابو اية 
لدي جهاز سيرونا c4 فيه الاعطال التاية
1 التورباين عند الضغط على الهاند بيس يعمل ثم يقف ولا يعمل الا عند ارجاعه للتراي واعادته مرة اخرى
2 الهاند بيس لايصله ماء
3 طبلة مساعد الطبيب لاتعمل نهائيا على الرغم من فحص جميع الكيبلات والفيوزات


----------



## ابو ايه (10 يونيو 2010)

اخي الكريم السلام عليكم بالنسبه لعطل التوربين هوه حصرا في الدئره الكهربائيه السنسر لانه يعمل على حساس ضوئي الكارت موجود في منطقة التري اما عدم خروج الماء من التربل سرنج هو اما انسداد التربل 70% او عطل ملف الصمام المربوط على انبوب ماء التربل اما عطل الطبله فيكون اكيد عطل كهربائي ـأكد من وصول الكهرباء للطبله او تلف كارت البور واود ان اقول لك ان ان الاعطال ليست اكيده احتمال يكون العطل صعب واحتمال سهل لان السيرونا جهاز معقد رغم جودته العاليه واذا كان الجهاز قريب من مقر عملي ممكن ان ازورك واصلحهه لك مع فائق احترامي وتقديري


----------



## bsmkadim (1 يوليو 2010)

الاخ ابو اية المحترم
ارجوا المساعدة في الحصول على sparepart لجهاز سيرونا بالعراق


----------



## tamer_dawod (14 أكتوبر 2010)

good


----------



## ابو ايه (22 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي العزيز bsmkadim انا ممكن ان اوفر لك بعض المواد يمكنك مراسلتي على الخاص المهندس احمد ابو ايه


----------



## اسامة الميكانيك (27 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الطرماوي (4 ديسمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم
يوجد جهاز سيرونا c8 لا يستجيب لرفع الكرسي فقط اذا ممكن من الاخوة ما هو العطل
مع فائق الشكر


----------



## كامل جرجيس (7 أبريل 2017)

سؤال :فائدة المقاومة 10kاوم المربوطة مع اللمت سويج التي تتغير مع حركة الكرسي صعودا و نزولا وكذلك للباك رست؟


----------



## kimojet (16 يناير 2018)

اسلام عليكم ،، 
لا يوجد ( service mun) لكراسي serona ، حيث ان الشركة لديها كتالوج توجد به خرائط ملونة لجميع التوصيلات الكهربائية و وصلات المياه الداخلة للكرسي ، ولا توجد للوحات الالكترونية اى خرائط حيث ان الشركات تعتمد على استبدال تلك اللوحات بشكل مباشر وليس اصلاحها وكذلك توجد قائمة اسعار لجميع مكونات الكرسي وكل قطعة لها رقم يقابله السعر وتصدر تلك الاسعار سنويا .


----------



## مصطفى عبدالباسط (28 فبراير 2018)

*بعد التحية. اجهزة السيرونا.*



شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> الأخ غيث طارق .
> 
> تحية طيبة.
> 
> ...


 اسمحولي انا من مصر واشتغلت على اجهزة السيرونا عدة مرات ومهتم أنى أزود معلوماتى بخصوصها وان شاء الله وبعد اذنكم انا سوف اتابع معكم هذا الموضوع.


----------



## مصطفى عبدالباسط (28 فبراير 2018)

*الف سلامة عليك اخ ابو آية*



شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> الأخ العزيز ابو أية المحترم .
> 
> تحية طيبة .
> 
> ...





ابو ايه قال:


> اخي الكريم السلام عليكم بالنسبه لعطل التوربين هوه حصرا في الدئره الكهربائيه السنسر لانه يعمل على حساس ضوئي الكارت موجود في منطقة التري اما عدم خروج الماء من التربل سرنج هو اما انسداد التربل 70% او عطل ملف الصمام المربوط على انبوب ماء التربل اما عطل الطبله فيكون اكيد عطل كهربائي ـأكد من وصول الكهرباء للطبله او تلف كارت البور واود ان اقول لك ان ان الاعطال ليست اكيده احتمال يكون العطل صعب واحتمال سهل لان السيرونا جهاز معقد رغم جودته العاليه واذا كان الجهاز قريب من مقر عملي ممكن ان ازورك واصلحهه لك مع فائق احترامي وتقديري


. مرحبا بك اخى. انا جديد فى الملتقى. هل بامكانى ان اطلب منك المانوال الخاص باجهزة السيرونا.


----------

